# Help - Neighbor on My Whole Home Network



## rmarcoo (Jun 9, 2007)

I have had Whole Home for quite some time and for the last year or so it has consisted of 1 HR24, 1 Genie, and 1 Genie client. Recently my neighbor ACROSS THE STREET re-activated his DTV service and he also has whole home with an HR24 and another receiver (not sure what it is but it is not a genie). Now we have ONE whole home network. My devices appear on his network and his (only the HR24) appear on mine. We can see each others playlists and delete items from each other. Until recently I could also watch their programs but after trouble shooting I can start playback of their shows but it is jerky with intermittent sound. 

Both households are single family homes across the street from other and do not share any cabling connected with DTV.

A tech was here over 2 hours today without resolving the issue. We did remove the HR24 and the Genie from the internet because they were connecting to my neighbors unsecured wifi and we thought that was probabaly the issue. However all my receivers remain unconnected to the internet but things are still as described as above. It appears as if my neighbor has not secured his network and I'm sure his receiver is still connected.

I will continue to pursue this through DTV but thought I might be able to get help here. Is there a way to remove a device from my whole home network? Or can I somehow disable or clear my whole home network and start over? I don't need to worry about losing recorded items because I have lost all mine - either because of some problem or because they were deleted by my neighbor. So that is not an issue.

Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

It sounds like you are connecting the Genie to the internet using the wireless option.
I would run an Ethernet cable to it and re-run the network setup so that it connects hard wired.

Also, if your neighbor is getting on your system, do you have a router password / code ? You might want to change that.


----------



## rmarcoo (Jun 9, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> It sounds like you are connecting the Genie to the internet using the wireless option.
> I would run an Ethernet cable to it and re-run the network setup so that it connects hard wired.
> 
> Also, if your neighbor is getting on your system, do you have a router password / code ? You might want to change that.


Thanks for the reply. Right now the genie is not connected to the interenet at all (nor is the HR24) and the problem still exists. My router is password protected and only my devices appear on the network map. His router is currently unprotected.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I agree with Jimmy. Sounds like someone's connected to someone else's network. Try "settings", "network", "reset defaults" on all boxes. Yours and your neighbors.



rmarcoo said:


> Both households are single family homes across the street from other and do not share any cabling connected with DTV.


What other cabling might you be sharing? What's the source of your internet connectivity? Sounds like both homes might be behind the same router.


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

rmarcoo said:


> Thanks for the reply. Right now the genie is not connected to the interenet at all (nor is the HR24) and the problem still exists. My router is password protected and only my devices appear on the network map. His router is currently unprotected.


You might want to talk to him to explain the dangers and risks of having an unprotected wi-fi network. Just tell him that the cops might visit him if some hacker starts downloading porn on his wi-fi.... Maybe that might wake him up.


----------



## rmarcoo (Jun 9, 2007)

Steve said:


> I agree with Jimmy. Sounds like someone's connected to someone else's network. Try "settings", "network", "reset defaults" on all boxes. Yours and your neighbors.
> 
> What other cabling might you be sharing? What's the source of your internet connectivity? Sounds like both homes might be behind the same router.


Thanks. I have reset network defaults on all my boxes which did not help. And as mentioned neither is now connected to the internet but I don't believe my neighbor has done so.

I am pretty sure we are not using the same router. He had an electrical problem with his router which wound up resetting it so that it is currently not secured. My receivers were automatically connecting to his router and that is why I forced them off the internet and I'm not going to reconnect until the problem is resolved so that I eliminate that as a cause.

Since we are on opposite sides of the street we don't have any cabling coming from the same junction boxes. We both do have internet via Comcast cable but from different junction boxes.

I do have a feeling that the problem is coming from his side and will try to work with him to try resetting his receiver and securing his network.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

rmarcoo said:


> I do have a feeling that the problem is coming from his side and will try to work with him to try resetting his receiver and securing his network.


If you each have separate Comcast internet accounts and cable modem/router pairs, and securing his wifi solves the problem, that means your HR44 somehow latched onto his wifi.

If not, then he has an HR44 connected wifi to your router, but he's not sharing the HR44 playlist, which is why you only see his HR24 playlist.

The only other remote possibility I can think of is you're both using managed Comcast routers that have somehow been bridged in the back office. :shrug:


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I read about a new Comcast wireless router that is designed for "Wi-Fi everywhere".
Supposedly they do not overlap but I am wondering if you both have "New Comcast Wi-Fi Routers" ?
I will look for the article and post a link to it if I find it.

*Edit / Add: Here is a link to the article.*
http://money.cnn.com/2014/06/16/technology/security/comcast-wifi-hotspot/index.html


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> I read about a new Comcast wireless router that is designed for "Wi-Fi everywhere".
> Supposedly they do not overlap but I am wondering if you both have "New Comcast Wi-Fi Routers" ?
> I will look for the article and post a link to it if I find it.
> 
> ...


I think you nailed it, Jimmie. :up:


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

That shouldn't allow you to see the recordings though as it is supposedly a 2nd network and doesn't have access to the private network and also requires login to Comcast account which the HRXXs cannot do.

Its either you/them connected to the same wireless router or you share DECA wiring some how.


----------



## rmarcoo (Jun 9, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> I read about a new Comcast wireless router that is designed for "Wi-Fi everywhere".
> Supposedly they do not overlap but I am wondering if you both have "New Comcast Wi-Fi Routers" ?
> I will look for the article and post a link to it if I find it.
> 
> ...


That is interesting and a little bit scary for a number of reasons. However I just bought my own Linksys 1900 AC and a new modem (not from comcast). Of course I did have to activate the modem with Comcast. I know my neighbor also has a Linksys router but I don't know anything else about it.

DTV is sending a tech out this pm so we'll see what happens. I will report the results

Edited to add: that does seem to be how it is acting. But remember. Both my receivers are NOT connected to the internet at the current time.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

rmarcoo said:


> That is interesting and a little bit scary for a number of reasons. However I just bought my own Linksys 1900 AC and a new modem (not from comcast). Of course I did have to activate the modem with Comcast. I know my neighbor also has a Linksys router but I don't know anything else about it.


Did you ever have a Comcast modem? if so, your HR44 may be remembering the Comcast hot spot SSID you used to broadcast and your neighbor is now broadcasting. Might be "cablewifi", or something like that.


----------



## rmarcoo (Jun 9, 2007)

Steve said:


> Did you ever have a Comcast modem? if so, your HR44 may be remembering the Comcast hot spot SSID you used to broadcast and your neighbor is now broadcasting. Might be "cablewifi", or something like that.


I did have a Comcast modem but it was several years old. This is a relatively new problem. Is there any way to flush what the HR44 so it does not remember the old SSID? I have unplugged for a hard reset.

Would doing a "Reset Everything" be worth trying?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## cpalmer2k (May 24, 2010)

If you hit the "Dash" Button on the remote for your receiver it will give you the Receiver ID, etc... Next to Internet: on that pop up does yours say it is still connected to the internet? The way I see it there are two possibilities...

1. Your Genie is still connecting to the neighbor's WiFi. This would explain why the recordings from their DVR don't actually play, the signal likely isn't strong enough. If the "Dash" pop up shows Internet: Connected on your receiver then go to Settings>Info & Test>More System Info under Network and see if it says Wireless: connected Ethernet: Deactivated (Wireless Configured). It seems as though the Genie disables the Ethernet port by default after Wireless is configured. This would explain why the problem still exists after you unplugged your Genie. If it says "connected" there then that is the root of your problem. Even if the D* technician did disconnect the neighbor's wireless unless it was totally removed from your network setup it might have "found" it again. If your receiver says "Internet: Connected" you've got your cause, in which case I probably would do a hard reset to wipe everything out and start over. 

My only other idea is this... there is a "leak" somewhere in the cable tap that feeds you and your neighbors house and the internet signal from their CCK (since you say they don't have a Genie) is somehow leaking back out of the cable line that brings their internet in and back to your house. Again this is a long shot, but I have heard of reverse links from even VCR & DVD players in the past causing issues like this. Have you had any problems with your internet cutting out?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

rmarcoo said:


> I did have a Comcast modem but it was several years old. This is a relatively new problem. Is there any way to flush what the HR44 so it does not remember the old SSID? I have unplugged for a hard reset.
> 
> Would doing a "Reset Everything" be worth trying?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Reset Everything will wipe out all things that have been set, Display, Resolution, Series Links, Recordings, Audio, Favorites, etc. Basically makes it like it was when it came out of the box.


----------



## rmarcoo (Jun 9, 2007)

Steve said:


> Did you ever have a Comcast modem? if so, your HR44 may be remembering the Comcast hot spot SSID you used to broadcast and your neighbor is now broadcasting. Might be "cablewifi", or something like that.


Thanks to everyone for your help. This lead me in the right direction. I did "Reset Everything" on the HR44. When it initially came up it looked ok and then after a few minutes my neighbors DVR showed up. I checked and the HR44 had automatically connected to the internet (his unsecured router). I forced the HR24 off the internet and it now appears to be ok. My whole home is only showing my receivers and his whole home is only showing his.

Thanks again to everyone for your help. I'm convinced this community can solve anything.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

rmarcoo said:


> Thanks to everyone for your help. This lead me in the right direction. I did "Reset Everything" on the HR44. When it initially came up it looked ok and then after a few minutes my neighbors DVR showed up. I checked and the HR44 had automatically connected to the internet (his unsecured router). I forced the HR24 off the internet and it now appears to be ok. My whole home is only showing my receivers and his whole home is only showing his.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for your help. I'm convinced this community can solve anything.


Glad you pinpointed the problem. Thanks for the update.
Your neighbor really should use a password / passcode for his router.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

rmarcoo said:


> Thanks to everyone for your help. This lead me in the right direction. I did "Reset Everything" on the HR44. When it initially came up it looked ok and then after a few minutes my neighbors DVR showed up. I checked and the HR44 had automatically connected to the internet (his unsecured router). I forced the HR24 off the internet and it now appears to be ok. My whole home is only showing my receivers and his whole home is only showing his.
> Thanks again to everyone for your help. I'm convinced this community can solve anything.


Glad that worked, but in the future, 'network', 'reset network defaults' should have zeroed out the wireless settings. I can no longer test this, but I know it cleared the wireless connection data in the past. That would have spared any recordings and SLs wiped out by the 'reset everything'.


----------



## rmarcoo (Jun 9, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Glad you pinpointed the problem. Thanks for the update.
> Your neighbor really should use a password / passcode for his router.


Just to take my neighbor off the hook his network is normally secured but he had electrical problems that appear to have reset his router. He uses a VPN for work purposes so needs his company IT people to set it up. He is planning on doing that Monday.


----------



## rmarcoo (Jun 9, 2007)

Steve said:


> Glad that worked, but in the future, 'network', 'reset network defaults' should have zeroed out the wireless settings. I can no longer test this, but I know it cleared the wireless connection data in the past. That would have spared any recordings and SLs wiped out by the 'reset everything'.


I had tried "network reset defaults" several times without success. Don't know why it didn't work but it didn't. All my recordings had already been lost when my neighbor deleted them so it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

rmarcoo said:


> I had tried "network reset defaults" several times without success. Don't know why it didn't work but it didn't. All my recordings had already been lost when my neighbor deleted them so it wasn't a big deal.


I believe that I have read " If you unplug the power to the Genie and then plug in an Ethernet cable before you plug the power back into it that it will use the wired connection".
Hopefully someone that is technical and has done it can verify or poo poo this .


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Steve said:


> I think you nailed it, Jimmie. :up:


You need to either 1) authenticate thorough a browser or 2) add the MAC address of the device to your cable account so the device connects automatically

and we know DirecTV® DVRs can't authenticate through browsers


----------

